# Faux Stone - Faux Block Wall Finish



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

Just sharing some pics of a wall finish that gets a great response, most often from the men. I dont much care for a solid colored wall when there are so many easy and wonderful options to add interest to a room. Straight paint can be nice, but give me texture and imagination any day.

Thanks for looking.
Mickey


----------



## Dinggus (Jul 22, 2010)

It's different, reminds me of like a castle room.


----------



## klmeenan (Apr 28, 2011)

very nice, I especially like the really textured looking areas.


----------

